# curious, what is the largest species of gecko in australia?



## SLACkra (May 30, 2006)

just curious, what is the largest species of gecko in australia? did a couple searches of this forum and turned up nothing.

cheers

Andrew


----------



## basketcase (May 30, 2006)

mainland australia?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (May 30, 2006)

I think Pseudothecadactylus lindneri is the biggest - Giant Cave Gecko from NT & Kimberleys in WA - it was in the 70's when I was working in Darwin.

Jamie.


----------



## SLACkra (May 30, 2006)

yes mainland. didn't think of giant cave gecks, probably b/c the only one i have ever seen was like 5cm long 

anybody else disagree or agree with giant cave geckos being the largest species of gecko found on mainland australia?

andrew


----------



## Nephrurus (May 30, 2006)

I thought the big leaf tailed geckos from northern Australia were the largest with some having an enormous SVL (bout 20cm or so).

I might be wrong!

-h


----------



## Magpie (May 30, 2006)

Amyae are considered to have the largest bulk.


----------



## zen (May 30, 2006)

> what is the largest species of gecko in australia?




I think you'll find that it's the *Ring-tailed Gecko - Cyrtodactylus louisiadensis*.

It has a *snout-vent length of 160 mm* & is the longest overall, having a long tail which is about the same length as the body. Which makes it about a foot long overall.

It depends what you mean by the "largest"?

_Nephrurus amyae_ is the most *massive* Australian gecko, but only has a S-V length of 135 mm and a very short tail. 

_Pseudothecadactylus australis_ has the longest S-V length of the Giant Cave Geckos, at about 120 mm.



Reference: A Complete Guide to Reptiles of Australia, by Steve Wilson & Gerry Swan.


----------



## ari (May 30, 2006)

Zen's correct

Its the Ring Tail gecko by length I believe & Amyae by mass.

I currently have 9 x Ring Tailed eggs in the cooker - due to hatch any day now.


----------



## geckodan (May 30, 2006)

Saltuarius salebrosus generally exceed the size of most ringtails in both length and bulk.


----------



## JasonL (May 30, 2006)

> I currently have 9 x Ring Tailed eggs in the cooker - due to hatch any day now


Stop bragging.......their on my wanted list!!


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (May 30, 2006)

i ould have thought leafies aswell because they are long aswell as fat ??? like danny said salebrosus that is probably what ide say


----------



## zen (May 30, 2006)

I've checked the bible (Cogger) and he has the Northern Leaf-tail (_cornutus_) with a S-V length of 16 cm.
That equals the Ring-tailed Geckos 160 mm S-V length but as _cornutus_ has a significantly shorter tail than the Ring-tail, I would argue that the Ring-tailed Gecko is the longest in overall length.





> _Saltuarius salebrosus_ generally exceed the size of most ringtails in both length and bulk.


Geckodan, what's your source for these stats :?:


----------



## Saz (May 30, 2006)

Geckodan keeps and breeds both ring tails and S.salebrosus, so I guess his source of stats are all his animals LOL!


----------



## geckodan (May 30, 2006)

> Geckodan, what's your source for these stats


 Hold a ringtail and a salebrosus of identical SVL in your hand and its pretty obvious why the salebrosus is "bigger". There's just more gecko in your hand.


----------



## krusty (Jun 1, 2006)

i would have said giant cave gecko then i would have been wrong.......


----------



## zen (Jun 1, 2006)

> Hold a ringtail and a salebrosus of identical SVL in your hand and its pretty obvious why the salebrosus is "bigger". There's just more gecko in your hand.



Fair enough. 
Depends what you mean by "bigger" though.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jun 1, 2006)

Looks like my gecko knowlege is definitely out of date!!!

J.


----------



## DanN (Jun 1, 2006)

i reckon ringtails are bigger.

Go to Chillagoe, north q and you can find them up to 25cm SVL


----------



## iand (Jul 15, 2006)

from what i have read around the place ring tails are the longest but the rough knob tails are the most massive(over 60g). i agree though that saltuarius species(leaf tails) are definelty worthy contenders. i dont currently keep any of these species(in a couple of months hopefully i might) so i guess the best source would be danny cause he keeps them all...and a lot of them i have been led to believe.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jul 15, 2006)

I would say Saltuarius salebrosus


----------

